# How do you get Wine?



## Error 404 (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok, I've been to the Wine website, have read it over, and it all looks pretty straightforward.
I know that Wine would greatly enhance my user experiance with Linux, but none of the computers that I can install Linux on have internet access. Is there a way to just download the installer file _without_ the linux Terminal? It seems kinda stupid that the Wine website doesn't just have an installer file that you can download, and instead makes you type gibberish at the Terminal.:shadedshu
So: where can I get Wine?


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 20, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> Ok, I've been to the Wine website, have read it over, and it all looks pretty straightforward.
> I know that Wine would greatly enhance my user experiance with Linux, but none of the computers that I can install Linux on have internet access. Is there a way to just download the installer file _without_ the linux Terminal? It seems kinda stupid that the Wine website doesn't just have an installer file that you can download, and instead makes you type gibberish at the Terminal.:shadedshu
> So: where can I get Wine?



gibberish:shadedshu?! lol thats like telling someone speaking a different language that they are idiots because you cant understand them.


----------



## xfire (Apr 20, 2008)

Which linux distro are you using?


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, I've never been into command line stuff, so "Sudo Apt Get yum install WINE" means nothing to me. (Just an example, it doesn't mean anything. i think.)

But anyway: I'm running Fedora 8, and Wine HQ say that they have a package for it. By 'package', I expected a simple installer file that I could download onto my USB and then put it on my other computer. FAIL.
Instead, it tells me I have to open Terminal and type in some stuff, and that I have to be connected to the internet. I can't, for three reasons:
1) My dad wont let me connect the PC to the internet.
2) There's not enough room the the study to set up a second desktop.
3) I am clueless when it comes to Terminal.

Why does Linux have to be so hard to use sometimes? Aren't they supposed to be making simple and user friendly? If anyone knows somewhere were I can download WINE without hassle, please tell me.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Fedora Core 8 is a rather *involved* distro to use. I'd consider it for only those hardcore people. It's not really made for newbies to the Linux world. 

I use and highly recommend OpenSUSE 10.3 for people that are new to Linux and want something that has been really well polished. It is a project by Novell and sponsored by AMD so it has big names behind it. 

With that you use a program called YaST to install packages. You will need access to the internet though. You just search for "wine" in the package list and it will install. 

Here's a list of tools to use for Wine: http://wiki.winehq.org/ThirdPartyApplications

There's really very little need to use the command line in OpenSUSE.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmm, i think i have an OpenSUSE install disk somewhere, so i'll give that a try.
But why is there no way to download WINE without Linux terminal?


----------



## xfire (Apr 20, 2008)

For the distro ubuntu .deb files install automatically and for fedora if I'm not mistaken .rpm files will install automatically.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmm. So i'll need to get some kind of internet access to my PC then... bugger. Well, I guess I can just fork out for a wireless a/b/g PCI card.


----------



## Dop3KinG (Apr 20, 2008)

i buy wine from the shop


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 20, 2008)

Lol, but this wine is open source, so it is free.


----------



## xfire (Apr 20, 2008)

Hat are you being funny or just didnt read the post?

Error 404- Why dont you try Ubuntu its way more easier and if you get the .deb files the install automatically on double click.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 20, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> Fedora Core 8 is a rather *involved* distro to use. I'd consider it for only those hardcore people. It's not really made for newbies to the Linux world.
> 
> I use and highly recommend OpenSUSE 10.3 for people that are new to Linux and want something that has been really well polished. It is a project by Novell and sponsored by AMD so it has big names behind it.
> 
> ...


I haven't used Suse, so I can't comment on its ease of use, but I know for certain Fedora is not *involved* or hardcore at all. I found it no more difficult than using Ubuntu. If you have a connection to the internet, there is very little need to use the command line in Fedora as well. Wine can be added from the add/remove applications Wizard. Quit telling people it's a hard distro to use. It isn't. 


@Error 404 - Go to this page: http://download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/releases/8/Everything/i386/os/Packages/

To download the wine rpms for Fedora.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 20, 2008)

sudo -s -H  so you loged in as root ?..

sudo atp-get install wine
sudo aptitude install wine

Maybe ?..  Sorry been some time since i used it.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Apr 20, 2008)

One of the biggest assumptions of modern day computing is that EVERYONE is connected to the Internet. 

The problem with downloading Wine on it's own comes because that simply won't work. There are loads of "dependancies" - other resources if you like - that programs use to make it easier for the developers to program. Don't re-invent the wheel kind of thing. The entire purpose of the package managers, and why people have been putting a lot of working into them lately, is because they will not only get, build and install programs for you, but they will also handle all of the dependencies that arise.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> Hmm, i think i have an OpenSUSE install disk somewhere, so i'll give that a try.
> But why is there no way to download WINE without Linux terminal?



Yes, as I stated above, use YaST to install software. You do not need to run a terminal to do this.

http://en.opensuse.org/YaST_Software_Management


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes, but I just don't have a connection to the internet for my PC.

@ Wile E: Am I meant to download everything?? Its a lot of stuff...


----------



## xfire (Apr 21, 2008)

Open the link wil e gave and after the page loads hit ctrl-f and type wine.
There are 12 files those should do it.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 22, 2008)

I've donwloaded them, but when I tried installing them the installer said something about "File dependencies". I assume it needs to download something to make it work.:shadedshu


----------



## Wile E (Apr 22, 2008)

Here is where Linux becomes hell. it should tell you what dependencies. Write them down, and download them from the link I gave.

This would be hella easier if you could just connect to the internet. lol.

One other thing you can try first. Pop the Fedora DVD in. Go to the Add/Remove Applications program thingy. Set it to use the DVD as an install source, then use it to search for Wine. There may already be a version of Wine on the disk.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 22, 2008)

When I installed, I had a look at the applications and other software that was being installed, and it didn't mention WINE, even in the Virtual Machine section.
I'll write down the dependancies, download them, see what happens...
Or, I could Install it on my laptop, and hook THAT up to the net and see what happens!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 23, 2008)

Is your lappy wireless? If so, connect to the internet, then enable internet sharing on the LAN port. Hook the LAN port to your linux box. You're basically gonna use your lappy as a wireless gateway.

Go to the Network Connections folder in Windows, and right click on whichever Local Area Connection relates to your ethernet port. Select Properties. Select the Advanced Tab, and check the box that says "Allow other users to connect to this computer's internet connection" Click apply, and in a few secs, you should be online on the Linux box.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 23, 2008)

Lol, Problems:
My laptop is old enough not to have wireless.
My Desktop doesn't have wireless either. I need to get a card for it.

Good thing is, my router has wireless a/b/g so I don't need my laptop to have wireless.


----------

